# Is this Okay?



## SuperDave57 (9 mo ago)

Had new Trane Furnace and AC installed. After installers left I noticed part of AC unit looks out of place on inside. I sent same photos to company and was told this is normal. The system is working fine, just want to keep it working fine. Thanks!!


----------



## artindustriesinc524 (10 mo ago)

Yes, It is a normal process, Part of the system is inside (generally with your furnace) and part of the system is outside. The outside unit of an AC is often called the condenser unit because the condenser plays a key role in how it works.


----------

